# Continential Shelf- 24 hr fishing charter



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey all,

My dad, bro and I are thinking about the Continential Shelf- 24 hr fishing charter.  Sounds like a blast and I hear they will put you on some fish. Any reviews or comments about it?

Just want to get some bugguns :fishing:


----------



## RAYTOGS (May 8, 2010)

Who offers that trip?


Darren


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

...and how much??


----------



## Suavea (Oct 9, 2002)

*?*

And how many allowed?


----------



## baitslingin (Jul 31, 2005)

*?*

and can we bring the kayaks :beer:


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

It's a charter out of Morehead City NC. It's like $160 for the 24 hour trip. Looks like a cool trip but make sure you don't get seasick...take your motion sickness pills just in case. It would suck to be ill out there with 17 hours or so left in the trip:--|


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

IMO your better off with Capt Stacy .. I've fished on the Continental Shelf a few times and since the Capt retired it has not been the same .
Good Luck and Tight Lines !


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Thanks for the responses. I do not think kayaks are allowed.  wish they were id bring mine! I may take some pills before I leave though I usually dont have sickness :--| better safe than sorry. 

Ill post a report when i get back on sunday night!!!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

Let me offer up this tidbit of advice.....

*Start* taking the seasickness pills a day before getting into the car for the drive down. Something bout that long ride down there....added to the wait time til departure....then the actual boat ride out. That's a lot of _continuous_ motion both on and off the water. :--| 

Don't ask me how I know this. :redface: Too bad that don't give a partial refund for providing the chum for the boat. 

Don't forget to keep pumping in the pills as the dosage instructions suggest.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

What size boat do they take out there? Sounds like something id like to do in the next couple years. Be sure to give us a report!

As for sea sickness, that is some good advice. As an ex-bassfisherman and avid wakeboarder and having been through some "rough waters", I thought I was fine without taking the sea sickness pills before we set out on our charter a couple years ago..... boy was I wrong. It didnt hit me until we started fishing... and IMO, the feeling is worse than a rough night of partying. Luckily, it only last about an hour and a half for me and I was good to go after that.


----------



## Canvasback (May 6, 2010)

TA You could always cosider some of the natural cures for seasickness without any side effects. Ive mated and Captained offshore of the OBX for twent years and I have found Ginger to be an effective solution. We typically use ginger snaps opcorn: or ginger ale:beer: but the best is pickled ginger in larger quantities. I'm not affected by motion sickness myself but I have been witness to this working for folks on dozens of occasion throughout the years. I don't know why or how but it seems to work and taste good to boot.


----------



## REKER (Jun 23, 2010)

So you're saying I could go eat sushi and gorge myself with the delicious pickled ginger instead of dropping down pills? Thats awesome. haha


----------



## jb1edlover (Jun 12, 2010)

Been deep sea fishing 100's of times... only got sick once... a night shark fishing trip out of Port Aransas Tx.... big waves and plenty of chum!!
JB


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

KoreanFisher said:


> Hey all,
> 
> My dad, bro and I are thinking about the Continential Shelf- 24 hr fishing charter.  Sounds like a blast and I hear they will put you on some fish. Any reviews or comments about it?
> 
> Just want to get some bugguns :fishing:


I lived in Morehead for years, the continental Shelf & the Caroloina Princess are both good boats, I have fished on both and had great success.

Catchem up!!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jun 19, 2000)

Are there any Continental Shelf- 24 hr fishing charter that runs out of VA Beach? Thx


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

sounds interesting..


----------



## KoreanFisher (Sep 29, 2009)

Not sure about any in VA but here is their website in Morehead City http://www.continentalshelf.com/ I cant wait to get down there!!!! not only do I think we will get on some big ones but just t o spend the time with my dad and brother. Its nice to see my dad smile when he sees me and my brother using the skills he has taught us opcorn: 

report to come . . . . .


----------



## andrews (Jul 20, 2009)

Gone Fishing said:


> Are there any Continental Shelf- 24 hr fishing charter that runs out of VA Beach? Thx


There's a boat out of Rudee Inlet that does a 12 hours deep drop trip. I check out the catch after they come in on most days, and it seems to be a very productive trip. Costs $175 a head.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

andrews said:


> There's a boat out of Rudee Inlet that does a 12 hours deep drop trip. I check out the catch after they come in on most days, and it seems to be a very productive trip. Costs $175 a head.


They also have a 36 hour trip thats GREAT 


WRECK FISHING - FULL DAY
..... 8:00am - 5:00pm 
..... $80 each / Adults
..... $70 each / Kids

WRECK FISHING - LONG HALF DAY
..... 8:00am - 2:00pm 
..... $60 each / Adults
..... $50 each / Kids

16 HOUR OFFSHORE TRIP
..... 4:00am - 8:00pm 
..... $170.00 per Person (*)

EXTREME 36 HOUR OFFSHORE TRIP 
..... 6:00am Saturday 
and return 6:00pm Sunday
..... $290.00 per Person (*)


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

hengstthomas said:


> They also have a 36 hour trip thats GREAT
> 
> 
> WRECK FISHING - FULL DAY
> ...


do you have the website for these guys??


----------



## WILSON (Aug 27, 2002)

Google, rudeeinletcharters or VaBeach fishing center and look under there headboat section


----------



## Smittroc (May 1, 2009)

...thanks Wil!


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

As posted above... http://www.continentalshelf.com/


----------

